
The lockdown death of a 20-year-old day trader - superwayne
https://www.weekdaytimes.com/business/2020/07/02/the-lockdown-death-of-a-20-year-old-day-trader-free-to-read
======
superwayne
Syndicated from
[https://www.ft.com/content/45d0a047-360f-4abf-86ee-108f43601...](https://www.ft.com/content/45d0a047-360f-4abf-86ee-108f436015a1)

